# Death Warrant



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

GREAT!!!! I just saw on the news the HPV virus has been linked to throat and oral cancer especially in 20 and 30 year olds what is most prevalent currently. They thought oral was SAFE!!!!! That FUTURE pharyngitis may actually be throat cancer. Great another way the POS cheating spouses may have already signed their BS death warrants. They kill more than the marriage.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Your being overly dramatic and alarmist. Over 80 percent of ALL people have the HPV virus in their system, and most never experience any symptoms.

HPV and Cancer - National Cancer Institute


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I agree with you generally. Cheaters endanger their spouses. I don't know if HPV, in particular, is more dangerous than other STDs, but it doesn't matter. Cheaters risk the health and even life of the BS.

That really pisses me off. It is bad enough to betray, harming a BS because you are a shytty human being should bring criminal charges.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> I agree with you generally. Cheaters endanger their spouses. I don't know if HPV, in particular, is more dangerous than other STDs, but it doesn't matter. Cheaters risk the health and even life of the BS.
> 
> That really pisses me off. It is bad enough to betray, harming a BS because you are a shytty human being should bring criminal charges.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Here in Oregon people have successfully sued when being passed an STD. One lady got around one million from a dentist who gave her herpes (giving new meaning to the dental term, "OK, now, open wide..."). If my ex had done that, I would have waited for her to remarry (or come into some money otherwise via our divorce...) and then sued.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I do not want anyone to die.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> I agree with you generally. Cheaters endanger their spouses.


I agree with this. The key issue is that you may be exposed to risks you did not *consent* to.

We all endanger ourselves and our loved ones, though. Ever driven too fast, or after drinking? Ever eaten or served BBQd meat? Gotten a tattoo? Had cosmetic surgery? Forgotten to wash your hands? Some of these aren't consensual risks, either, but we tend to overlook them.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> I do not want anyone to die.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Especially a BS killed by their partner's wayward crotch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Married but Happy said:


> I agree with this. The key issue is that you may be exposed to risks you did not *consent* to.
> 
> We all endanger ourselves and our loved ones, though. Ever driven too fast, or after drinking? Ever eaten or served BBQd meat? Gotten a tattoo? Had cosmetic surgery? Forgotten to wash your hands? Some of these aren't consensual risks, either, but we tend to overlook them.


A little different than fvcking diseased people and then fvcking your spouse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

^^ Yeah, but the odds are that they aren't diseased.

Cheating has a much greater emotional reaction, but logically the risks and potential consequences are no different that those of other non-consensual hazards.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> ^^ Yeah, but the odds are that they aren't diseased.
> 
> Cheating has a much greater emotional reaction, but logically the risks and potential consequences are no different that those of other non-consensual hazards.


Still, his point is both poignant and well taken. A huge difference.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I understand, but disagree. 

Reactions to perceived risk are often emotional, not rational. We feel how we feel about these, surely, but it is more useful to respond based on actual risk when you know there is a discrepancy.

Some major risks are treated with indifference, while some very minor risks have a hugely disproportional aversion response. This is purely a function of perception, not reality or rationality.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> I understand, but disagree.
> 
> Reactions to perceived risk are often emotional, not rational. We feel how we feel about these, surely, but it is more useful to respond based on actual risk when you know there is a discrepancy.
> 
> Some major risks are treated with indifference, while some very minor risks have a hugely disproportional aversion response. This is purely a function of perception, not reality or rationality.


Naw.

One is done with total selfish indifference. The others are mere daily happenstance.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Downplaying risks from STDs. Sure. You're taking the thread in a different direction.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

There needs to be way more sex education about the dangers of contracting STDs through oral sex.

I just read an article yesterday about Jewish male infants being infected with herpes from a circumcision ritual where the Rabbi (or whomever is doing the circumcision) puts his mouth on the baby's penises to stop the bleeding or something like that. I had to stop reading because I was gagging. But, those poor babies will never get ride of that virus . I know people this has happened to as adults, too, completely unaware you could get Herpes that way.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I am only pointing out that there is a huge difference between emotional perception of risk, and rational perception of actual risk. 

STDs evoke overblown emotional reactions versus the actual level of risk they pose, especially when compared to other more common risks.


----------



## PBDad (Apr 13, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> There needs to be way more sex education about the dangers of contracting STDs through oral sex.
> 
> I just read an article yesterday about Jewish male infants being infected with herpes from a circumcision ritual where the Rabbi (or whomever is doing the circumcision) puts his mouth on the baby's penises to stop the bleeding or something like that. I had to stop reading because I was gagging. But, those poor babies will never get ride of that virus . I know people this has happened to as adults, too, completely unaware you could get Herpes that way.


One thing you can do with Herpes like that is take the amino acid L-Lysine. 2000 Mg a day to stop and heal fast. 500Mg per day pretty much prevents outbreaks. Cheaper than pharmaceuticals.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

ConanHub said:


> *Tell that to my friend who contracted herpes from his cheating wife. *He has only ever been with her. He didn't get it from undercooked chicken.
> 
> My friends lost their dad to aids because of his wife decided to have more sex than him.
> 
> ...


Well, my point is that he could have gotten if from her even if she wasn't a cheater, if she was someone who was prone to cold sores on her mouth.

That's super sad about your friends' dad .


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Well, my point is that he could have gotten if from her even if she wasn't a cheater, if she was someone who was prone to cold sores on her mouth.
> 
> That's super sad about your friends' dad .


I deleted it and will just leave this thread alone. I actually am too emotional about this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

